# Buying from LDS-how does that work???



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have heard great things, but I have no idea where to start. I heard you pack the items yourself, but I have also seen an order from online. Does anyone do this? Any suggestions of what to buy???
Thanks!!!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I just received my first order from them. I bought a case of wheat berries and a case of pintos. Also bought 4 of the water purifier sport bottles. You order just like any website, shipping was not much and fast.I'll buy more from them as budget allows


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Where do you order on line?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You can go to a Family Home Storage Center - formerly called Bishop's Storehouses - and buy bulk or put in cans/mylar bags yourself. Or you can order online items that arrive in cans. Google LDS Bishop Storehouses for a list of locations to see if there is one near you. You can also download a price list from lds.org but they just did a redo of their web site. I had to search for it a bit - try this link
http://providentliving.org/content/display/0,11666,7977-1-4352-1,00.html

The prices are usually adjusted every six months. If you go to *ldscatalog.org*- you can order starter kits, or cases of wheat, rice, beans, or oats and have them shipped to your home. They are found under the menu at the top of the page titled "Home and Family".

Red wheat currently is $6.35 for 25 lbs-
white wheat - $5.80/25#
Regular oats $ 7.60 / 25#

Are you sure you got the water bottles from the LDS church? I didn't know they sold those.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, I've been unable to go to one of the storehouses and buy their items, which are far more varied than offered online. It seems you have to go with a member and I have no acquaintance here locally that is in good standing and attending and would have access.

If you figure out a way to get into one, please let all of us know how you did it!


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I have the same problem Christy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Call them. I did. They did not require a member totag along with me.
Just filled out my order form went in.....selected, paid left. No Muss, No Fuss.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Each district seems to have different rules. I think it's up to the bishop. The one closest to us allows non-members. If the one near you doesn't don't be discouraged, just tuck the idea back in your mind and anytime you plan a driving trip see if there is a storehouse near where you are going and call and ask them.

When I go I make sure I have the cash in my hands to simplify things. I don't can it there I only buy in the bulk bags then can it up at home. As a non-member I don't want to take up their time as they are doing me a service by just allowing me to buy from them.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_10705_10551_21003_-1_N_image_0

This is the link I've used to purchase online. Delivery is included in the cost.

I just learned there is a location in the next town over from me (thanks for the link Callieslamb) but I.m buying the long term stuff right now and they seal it in #10 cans.

Will have to visit the local store now... Gee another good reason to visit this site ;-)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Call them. I did. They did not require a member totag along with me.
> Just filled out my order form went in.....selected, paid left. No Muss, No Fuss.


 Since your in the DFW area, figure you went to the local warehouse? My aunt's best friends are LDS in Dallas, and I've asked them about it, but they're 'well off', and imagine you they buy their food elsewhere.

I'd make the run up *3 hours* if it's that easy!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Each district seems to have different rules. I think it's up to the bishop. The one closest to us allows non-members. If the one near you doesn't don't be discouraged, just tuck the idea back in your mind and anytime you plan a driving trip see if there is a storehouse near where you are going and call and ask them.
> 
> When I go I make sure I have the cash in my hands to simplify things. I don't can it there I only buy in the bulk bags then can it up at home. As a non-member I don't want to take up their time as they are doing me a service by just allowing me to buy from them.


The church on a whole has the rule you must be a member or be accompanied by a member to attend. Its not to be mean, but has to do with the tax exempt status from what I have been told. Often the missionaries who run the home storage centers will allow non-members to buy though. If you don't know someone just call your local LDS church and speak to the Bishop and ask about it, more than likely they will help you find someone to get you in, or if there isn't a canning center close by they will let you can food with them at the church when they order commodities. 

FYI the Bishops Storehouse is something different, it is the charity program for the church where people who are need get food and other items they need. Its not a name change ;0)


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok I"m LDS and I had no idea you could by O2 Absobers and mylar bags and sealers on the website either! How cool is that!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Texican - It is that easy. Print an order form off...fill it out. Take extra cash-ola, in case to decide to increase your order when there. They do have certain hours for us "non-LDS", to shop. Yes, the local warehouse, you speak of.
They like for you to move quickly, but are very friendly and helpful.
Pretty good place for smallish Mylar bags and absorbers, too. I think you use lots of glass and metal.. I package my stuff at home.
It is definately worth the drive for you. I may try another run, in a week or so, myself.
Beans, Oats, Wheat, etc. TAKE A TRUCK!!
Let me know, should you need more info.....


----------



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

There is a storehouse about an hour away from me, and I've been there several times. Non members can shop from 10:00- 2:00, two days a week. I've bought bulk wheat, rice, beans, oats, and oxygen absorbers. Here the only mylar bags they have are maybe 1 gallon size, so I bought a few 5 gallon ones elsewhere. I haven't used their canning facility, but walked through it on the way to the bulk food area. There is another area that I haven't been in, a members only area. They have more items there and I think that's also where they do the charity giving from but I'm not sure. I was gonna buy bulk sugar there to feed my bees with, but figured out that it's cheaper to get it at the local Kroger. They do sell some items already canned in #10 cans, but it costs more per pound so I just bought in bags and put it up in 5 gallon buckets.

A non-member friend went with me the first time, and I've taken a couple of other non-member friends to get them acquainted with the place. They have been very nice to deal with, also very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> Are you sure you got the water bottles from the LDS church? I didn't know they sold those.


yup. take a look at the same place where you get the wheat, oats, rice and pintos. I got the ones with the extra filter


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

I contacted the local LDS storehouse and they were very nice. They would let us come in even though we were not Mormons. Having said that, we are not going. I don't pack in #10 cans I use a vacuum sealer so I really don't need their can sealing equipment. I use an O2 absorper in each bag I vacuum seal and they work great. 
Let me give you an example of why I passed. They want $14 for a 25lb bag of granulated sugar. I bought 10-4lb bags of sugar at a local market 2/$3. So I spent $15 for 40lbs of sugar Vs. $14 for 25 lbs of LDS sugar. Flour was the same. A 25lb bag of LDS white flour was $9.35. The same stor I bought the sugar at had Gold Medal Flour in 5lb bags 2/$3. So, you could get 30lbs of flour for $9.
That's pricing in my market which is suburban Detroit, it may make sense in your market.

Ed


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

You are lucky ed, their prices are better than I can get locally. Especially if you add in buckets, mylar, oxygen absorbers...wow. And I like the smaller more manageable size, since I'm just stocking for myself. I've ordered case of each they offer online already and have talked to the IL location that's closest to me. They allow non-members but you have to order a month ahead of time so they can order and stock what you need. It's 2.5 hours or so but I hope to head down in spring probably to avoid winter driving.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

As a non-Mormon I've bought wheat in 50# bags from one of their warehouses. Never heard anything about the need to be a member. I called ahead to check inventory to see if it wasn't already committed.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

edjewcollins said:


> I contacted the local LDS storehouse and they were very nice. They would let us come in even though we were not Mormons. Having said that, we are not going. I don't pack in #10 cans I use a vacuum sealer so I really don't need their can sealing equipment. I use an O2 absorper in each bag I vacuum seal and they work great.
> Let me give you an example of why I passed. They want $14 for a 25lb bag of granulated sugar. I bought 10-4lb bags of sugar at a local market 2/$3. So I spent $15 for 40lbs of sugar Vs. $14 for 25 lbs of LDS sugar. Flour was the same. A 25lb bag of LDS white flour was $9.35. The same stor I bought the sugar at had Gold Medal Flour in 5lb bags 2/$3. So, you could get 30lbs of flour for $9.
> That's pricing in my market which is suburban Detroit, it may make sense in your market.
> 
> Ed


I agree, I don't buy the white sugar or white flour from the LDS. I can buy it cheaper elsewhere. But I can't beat their price on wheat berries, dry milk (it's the good stuff, not the cheap-o instant you get at wally world), oats and beans. Like any store, it all comes down to what you buy on if that store is a good one for you or not.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I followed the link and all I saw were the bottels and grains. Is there another link for more products? I am particularly interested in the dry milk powder.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

FarmerGreen said:


> There is a storehouse about an hour away from me, and I've been there several times. Non members can shop from 10:00- 2:00, two days a week. I've bought bulk wheat, rice, beans, oats, and oxygen absorbers. Here the only mylar bags they have are maybe 1 gallon size, so I bought a few 5 gallon ones elsewhere. I haven't used their canning facility, but walked through it on the way to the bulk food area. There is another area that I haven't been in, a members only area. They have more items there and I think that's also where they do the charity giving from but I'm not sure. I was gonna buy bulk sugar there to feed my bees with, but figured out that it's cheaper to get it at the local Kroger. They do sell some items already canned in #10 cans, but it costs more per pound so I just bought in bags and put it up in 5 gallon buckets.
> 
> A non-member friend went with me the first time, and I've taken a couple of other non-member friends to get them acquainted with the place. They have been very nice to deal with, also very knowledgeable and helpful.


Where at? I'm about an hour from East TN and wouldn't mind a couple of hour trip with all they have.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Karen,

Knoxville? http://www.providentliving.org/location/display/1,12568,2026-1-4-39290,00.html


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice!!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen said:


> Where at? I'm about an hour from East TN and wouldn't mind a couple of hour trip with all they have.


The one closest to you will be in Hendersonville- north of Nashville. My old stomping grounds. Oh crap! I got east and west mixed up. Knoxville might be closer to you.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

melco said:


> I followed the link and all I saw were the bottels and grains. Is there another link for more products? I am particularly interested in the dry milk powder.


http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_10705_10551_21003_-1_N_image_0

That's all you can get from there...beans, rice, oats, wheat, water bottle purifier, mylar bags, sealer, o2 absorbers....mailed to you.

The provident living site is where you can print and order (to be picked up at warehouse) powder milk, dry apples...bulk bags of other stuff. HTH


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, everyone. Go to the Provident living site to print form and order, if you are going to pick up.......Lots of other stuff....if you are picking up.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Spinner - Your mailbox is too full.... Trying to pm you!


----------



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, sorry, the one I went to is in West Knoxville, not far from I-40 and Pellissippi Parkway. I can't remember the address, but it's on the website.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Knoxville would be doable to work in with our annual trip to Pigeon Forge. Thanks for the info!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

ChristyACB said:


> Unfortunately, I've been unable to go to one of the storehouses and buy their items, which are far more varied than offered online. It seems you have to go with a member and I have no acquaintance here locally that is in good standing and attending and would have access.
> 
> If you figure out a way to get into one, please let all of us know how you did it!


Hi Christy,

Our Bishop's Storehouse in Chesterfield allows non-members to go by themselves; no escort needed. I see you live in VA but I don't know how close you are to Chesterfield. There is also one near DC. I have used the cannery many times. If you need any help I'd be glad to help.

Sheryl


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

FarmerGreen said:


> There is a storehouse about an hour away from me, and I've been there several times. Non members can shop from 10:00- 2:00, two days a week. I've bought bulk wheat, rice, beans, oats, and oxygen absorbers. Here the only mylar bags they have are maybe 1 gallon size, so I bought a few 5 gallon ones elsewhere. I haven't used their canning facility, but walked through it on the way to the bulk food area. There is another area that I haven't been in, a members only area. They have more items there and I think that's also where they do the charity giving from but I'm not sure. I was gonna buy bulk sugar there to feed my bees with, but figured out that it's cheaper to get it at the local Kroger.


Hi FG, The section that is members only is for members whose Bishop has given them authority to go shopping just like a regular store but no money is exchanged. The store is one way that members down on their luck financially receive help. Just thought you might want to know. Sheryl


----------



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

sdnapier said:


> Hi FG, The section that is members only is for members whose Bishop has given them authority to go shopping just like a regular store but no money is exchanged. The store is one way that members down on their luck financially receive help. Just thought you might want to know. Sheryl


Thanks for the info. Wasn't sure how that worked. It would be nice if every church took care of their own. Wish their was an easy way to distinguish the truly needy from the lazy scammers.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Did anyone pick up any of the recipe books or the how to be more self sufficient books? I'm curious as to whether or not they have any info most of us don't already know.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

FarmerGreen said:


> Thanks for the info. Wasn't sure how that worked. It would be nice if every church took care of their own. Wish their was an easy way to distinguish the truly needy from the lazy scammers.


We don't have a dole system like the government. Ours is a system of self help with the church providing guidence and assistance. We want to provide the tools to get someone back on their feet and independant. It's a positive atmosphere and scammers don't seem to thrive in this. Imagine that tee hee.

We do sometimes get the "lazy scammers" but usually not for long. In the church you get to "earn" your assistance. Sometimes you do some sort of service for someone else, or you help clean the church building, etc. Also, you have to discuss your financial sitution with the Bishop. If it turns out that you have cable, 5 cars, expensive phone service, or other expensive habits (which are wants not needs) etc. you will be asked to turn things off or sell items or change those habits. If someone won't help themselves in this manner then financial help is re-evaluated. We are also big into education for both men and women. Good education/training/skills hopefully translates into independent people.

I wish other churches helped their people as well. A friend of mine fell on hard times and her church didn't do anything. I helped but her church did not. Perhaps some of the reason is that we do not have a paid clergy so our tithing goes to things other than paying a preacher. We also fast for two meals once a month and the money we would have spent on those meals is donated to helping the needy members in each church.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

NewGround said:


> I just learned there is a location in the next town over from me (thanks for the link Callieslamb) but I.m buying the long term stuff right now and they seal it in #10 cans.
> 
> Will have to visit the local store now... Gee another good reason to visit this site ;-)


So have you, or anyone else, visited the location in Greensboro? It's a couple hours away, but I'm wondering what would be involved in scheduling a visit next time we're over that way.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

rkintn said:


> Did anyone pick up any of the recipe books or the how to be more self sufficient books? I'm curious as to whether or not they have any info most of us don't already know.


the recipe book is for really simple meals from the basics some are good some are bland tasting the books on self sufficient are i believe stuff that most people who are into prepping and sufficiency already know and do on a daily basis


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Just to readdress this issue
It's probably best to call the facility ahead of time. Individual store houses have varying rules. Call so you will know ahead of time. I just found out my Storage house in Indianapolis won't even let members come except from 9-12 on Tues with an appointment and our stake storehouse representative coming with them. ARG!!!!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

My DIL is an ex-Morman, her family still is. I don't agree with their religion, but that's beside the point, but I will take advantage of what they have to offer. Our son and DIL go to the main Morman packaging place to work and then they can buy food items for cheap and I do mean cheap, about 25% of what it costs you in the store. Most of the Morman in our area think they have lots of food stored, but by my DIL's comments they have nothing on us.

Bob


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I would love to have the opportunity to increase my stores (there is one not far away from my location, actually-I had no idea) but I am not a member.

Funny thing is, I fully expect to be serving as my own support service for whoever shows up at my place, should SHTF. I will have many more mouths to feed, and I have been struggling to get to that "three years" supply. Sigh. I'll keep plugging away at it, even though I could really use the oxygen absorbers and so forth. Don't have one tablespoon of wheat berries on hand either, lol


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Pouncer, the basic stuff that you can mail order from them will get you started, and unless shipping is more to AK, it's really reasonable. They sell the O2 absorbers, wheat, rice, that kind of thing online. HTH.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

OR.... You could just become Mormon! Problem solved...
We are a good bunch, Honest..


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pouncer said:


> I would love to have the opportunity to increase my stores (there is one not far away from my location, actually-I had no idea) but I am not a member.
> 
> Funny thing is, I fully expect to be serving as my own support service for whoever shows up at my place, should SHTF. I will have many more mouths to feed, and I have been struggling to get to that "three years" supply. Sigh. I'll keep plugging away at it, even though I could really use the oxygen absorbers and so forth. Don't have one tablespoon of wheat berries on hand either, lol


Wheat has survived without O2 packets in caves for 100's of years.....just saying. Don't not store it just because of the 02 packets. If you can freeze it, then put it in buckets it will still store for a long time just fine.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My friend is going to the one in Missoula today and getting me 19 25# bags of goodies! I am so happy, since the transmission is out of my car and I can't go myself. It is a good ways from here. It's nice to have friends that think of you when they are doing things you might be interested in.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Do they have other stuff in the warehouse to buy, other then whats just on the order form? I have 2 of them both within 1 1/2 hrs from me.


----------



## happysmyly (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't post much - but wanted to add a bit of info for those of us with rural experience. In several wards I've been in that are not close to a canning center - there are a few times a year when the ward will bring in a canning machine and whatever supplies or bulk stuff people have ordered... so if you aren't close to a canning center - you can still check with the Bishop of the local ward or branch and he can put you in touch with whoever is in charge of canning or emergency prep--and I'm sure they would let you know the next time they are having a canning day and what bulk stuff would be available to get--no sweat. That should help keep costs down for those of us that are hours from a canning center.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I am out of doing this, DH said he would prefer me not to deal with them. Deals sounds great, but DH's opinion means more. Don't know why he doesn't want it and don't care, what I care about is he would rather not.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Just a bit more info on buying at local LDS Cannerys:

- The prices on bulk bags of food are sometimes good deals, but you can often find them for less elsewhere. Just be familiar with your local prices before buying.

- Buying already packaged food in #10 cans or in smaller cans is often limited to those who have helped can the food. For example, I go sometimes to help can pears, beef, turkey, etc. and I get a card that will allow me to purchase canned items from the cannery. This applies to members or non-members.

- Our local cannery also has canning equipment that they will loan out for use. These include things like dry-pack canners for #10 cans, grain grinders, etc. I don't know what the requirements are for lending these out, but I know there's often a wait list for these items at our cannery.

- Our local cannery also sells frozen berries or all kinds for a pretty decent price. For blueberries the price is similar to what I can get at Costco, but they sell a much wider variety and the prices and product is very good.

- You might check with the cannery in your area for items like beef chunks, turkey chunks, etc. These are great products and are canned right there by an all-volunteer staff under very strict USDA guidelines and inspections. I think the prices are very decent, but you might have to call and volunteer to assist with canning - usually a 4 hour shift at our cannery.

Enjoy!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

The beef and turkey chunks are awesome! They don't taste like what you would buy in the store either. We only have one cannery in Montana. I wish it wasn't so far away.


----------

